# Best crazy hair color for me?



## lizm (Jun 27, 2012)

I have long very thick and fine naturally light brown hair and brown eyes. I've dyed it in the past but never follow through on upkeep on the roots. However, the craziest I've ever dyed my hair was a dark brown or golden blonde. I want to try a crazy color streaked through the bottom 4-6 inches of my hair but aren't sure what is right for me.

I love the look of electric blue or more of a turquoise/teal, but I've heard it fades really quickly -- I have no problem using color treated hair shampoo/conditioner and only washing every other day, but I'm not sure how frequently I'd get it redone.

I'm not a huge fan of yellow and I think green will probably make me look sickly, I'd be open to purple or maroon, and I'm assuming hot pink would be the same problem as blue.

Suggestions or opinions please? I want to try something different but I don't want to mess up my hair if it doesn't look good.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks guys!

PS I've included a semi-recent pic to show you complexion, etc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if it doesn't paste into the forum post the link location is https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/430169_3418468383129_505815774_n.jpg


----------



## lizm (Jun 27, 2012)

Ooh and one more thing, everytime I try to dye my hair (at home, have only had a colorist do it once but I'm totally willing to have a colorist do this one!), it ends up a bit redder than the box says it should. blonde ends up having a tiny bit of a strawberry blonde tint to it, chocolate brown looks auburn in the right light, etc


----------



## BombDiggity (Jul 4, 2012)

Personally, I think if your not going to commit to maintaining a "crazy" color its probably not even worth doing it. After a couple weeks the pieces you've streaked will just look really washed out and unkempt.

Pretty much any color that isn't close to your natural color is a pain in the but to upkeep. I have dark red/brown hair and even I have to dye it every three months (which isn't bad) or it just looks really faded. The more away from your natural color you go, the more you need to regularly dye your hair. Which is why I'm very reluctant to go blonde again lol

If your dead set on doing it though, I could see purple looking pretty cool on you.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 4, 2012)

I think purple or maroon would look fine also.

Just my opinion, the more you wash your hair, the quicker the colour fades.

So don't wash hair any more than twice a week - Sun night and Thursday night, kind of thing.

I think the reason your hair tends to have an auburn cast is the natural gold tones in your hair.

To avoid this, chose colours that are not "red, gold, auburn, natural."                                    If you are buying something over the counter like Nice n Easy, ask the clerk which shades have more of an ash or neutral.

Post a pic after you colour your hair


----------



## divadoll (Jul 5, 2012)

Purple lasts the longest while blue fades the quickest.


----------



## ganbatte (Jul 14, 2012)

pple will suit u


----------



## lanaberska (Jul 14, 2012)

well if you really wanna go crazy, try 2 or 3 different colors gradually changing. I saw a picture not so lang ago where a girl had pink hair on top with purple in the middle and blue at the ends. IT LOOKED AMAZING!!!! I bet the upkeep is a little more tedious though so that might put you off hihi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anyway I will look for the picture and post it when I find it again


----------

